# Repticon Atlanta - November 16 & 17, 2013



## Repticon1

When:
November 16 & 17, 2013

Where:
Gwinnett County Fairground
2405 Sugarloaf Parkway
Lawrenceville, GA 30045

Time: 
Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm

Admission: 
Adults - $10, Children (5-12) - $5, 4 and under – Free.

About the Repticon Atlanta Show:
In January 2007, thousands of guests came out to the Atlanta Reptile and Exotic Animal Show to continue a six year tradition at a great new location at the Gwinnett County Fairgrounds. The success of that show and the following summer show in July at the same location re-established this show in Gwinnett County. Repticon returned in 2009 to the newer, nicer, and larger Fairgrounds facility that has proven so popular with vendors and guests that in 2013 the new schedule will be four times a year! This growing show continues to delight thousands of guests in one the nation's largest metro areas, so if you call the Atlanta area home, head out for the biggest and most exciting reptile show in Georgia!

For more information: Repticon Atlanta Page

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

We will be selling at this show. We'll have D. tinctorius cobalt, D. tinctorius Citronella, D. auratus Turquoise and black, D. Leucomelas standard, D. azureus, R. ventrimaculatus, E. anthonyi 'santa isabel' for sale along with any supplies you may need. We will also be up for trades for frogs we don't have. Just message us before the show to see if we would be interested. Hope to meet some of you guys there.


----------



## chris82nd

What are your prices looking like and are you going to have pre-ordering?


----------



## frogmanchu

I hope to be there

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## xxxxxxxxxPtcfrogman

Pm sent. Re: R. Vents.


----------



## steppedinds

repticon Atlanta: 6 weeks before and 4 weeks after Christmas...taking all my monies


----------



## frogmanchu

Ok so this will be my first repticon. Are payments at booths cash credit and check or up to each vendor.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream

It depends on the vendor, I always play it safe and bring cash. There's an ATM there too.


----------



## fieldnstream

Stuff I can bring if anyone has interest:
Hydroton
Mag leaves
Live oak leaves
Alocasia black velvet
Pellionia pulchra
Marcgravia 
Oakleaf creeping fig
0.0.1 banded imi (tan line)
White iso cultures


----------



## frogmanchu

fieldnstream said:


> Stuff I can bring if anyone has interest:
> Hydroton
> Mag leaves
> Live oak leaves
> Alocasia black velvet
> Pellionia pulchra
> Marcgravia
> Oakleaf creeping fig
> 0.0.1 banded imi (tan line)
> White iso cultures


What os pellionia pulchra?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## xxxxxxxxxPtcfrogman

I would be interested in white isopod cultures. Approximately how many in a culture and what would you charge?


----------



## fieldnstream

frogmanchu said:


> What os pellionia pulchra?


It's commonly known as watermelon begonia vine or something like that...google image search could help you out



Ptcfrogman said:


> I would be interested in white isopod cultures. Approximately how many in a culture and what would you charge?


I dunno bubba, like 100? It would be a couple of handfulls from a booming master culture, its not like giant oranges where you can hand count them. As far as price, it depends on what size starter you want. PMing would be the way to go with stuff like this.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxPtcfrogman

Not trying to offend. Just asking a simple question, Bubba. Lighten up.


----------



## frogmanchu

I'm looking for tincs and feeders.
Hoping to find some dwarf cobalts or any dwarf tincs. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream

Sorry y'all, just reread my post and I did sound kinda like a douche. Was just tryin to hurry. Anyway, the pulchra would be free and white starter will be $5. If y'all take midol first. Joking.


----------



## frogmanchu

Will the booths still be up on sunday

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream

Yeah bubba, just get there as early as ya can because some people pack up their booths before the show closes. All the best stuff usually goes pretty early Saturday am so if there's somethin ya want me to keep an eye out for lemme know


----------



## frogmanchu

fieldnstream said:


> Yeah bubba, just get there as early as ya can because some people pack up their booths before the show closes. All the best stuff usually goes pretty early Saturday am so if there's somethin ya want me to keep an eye out for lemme know


Cool thanks. Like I said earlier just tinc morphs. Would like a few azureus, cits, dwarf cobalts, etc. O add any new isopod lol.
Thanks.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## xxxxxxxxxPtcfrogman

Why would I spend money with someone who insults me twice and then retreats behind the "joking" excuse (last bastion of the petty and small minded). Your condescending and dismissive manner is neither justified or appreciated. Perhaps in the future if you are trying to sell something that many other people are also selling, you might try being more pleasant, understanding and maybe even kind instead of derisive and arrogant. Just a thought.


----------



## frogmanchu

Be nice fellaz lol.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

Ptcfrogman said:


> Why would I spend money with someone who insults me twice and then retreats behind the "joking" excuse (last bastion of the petty and small minded). Your condescending and dismissive manner is neither justified or appreciated. Perhaps in the future if you are trying to sell something that many other people are also selling, you might try being more pleasant, understanding and maybe even kind instead of derisive and arrogant. Just a thought.


Sir, I'm gonna need you to calm down sir. 

Didn't see anything insulting, derisive, condescending, dismissive, or arrogant from field. You however, decided to put him on blast for no good reason.

Honestly, you're the one flying off the handle here. Calling him petty and small minded and arrogant and derisive. Is that really called for?

Chill the hell out, you got your panties in a bunch over nothing. Field really ought be the one at this point reconsidering doing business with you.


----------



## frogmanchu

Back to the show. Who all coming.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## chasesoda

I'll be there on Sunday for sure, hopefully to pick up some leucs.


----------



## agrosse

I'll be there on sat.


----------



## frogmanchu

Any one looking for a Patricia probable male 13-14 months old. Sale or trade. I'm looking for inferalanis. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## frogmanchu

chasesoda said:


> I'll be there on Sunday for sure, hopefully to pick up some leucs.


How many. Got a guy with fine spots for 30 a piece. Ill only be there sat though. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake H.

I should be there Saturday morning. I'm just mainly coming for some broms, iso's, bean beetles (if there are any), and some springs.


----------



## steppedinds

definitely be there Saturday. probably gonna look for some broms, tillans, mini orchids, maybe some feeders. might pick me up a male veiled cham if I can find a nice lookin breeder


----------



## Jake H.

I have a 20 gallon long planted viv, with great stuff and eco background, and has some temperate white spring tails in it that I will bring Saturday morning if anyone is interested. I'd like $60 for it.


----------



## chasesoda

Jake H. said:


> I have a 20 gallon long planted viv, with great stuff and eco background, and has some temperate white spring tails in it that I will bring Saturday morning if anyone is interested. I'd like $60 for it.


Pm sent, and Frogmanchu pm sent to you as well.

I can meet on Saturday morning.


----------



## frogmanchu

Does anyone have any bauhkis or byh.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## frogmanchu

I haven't received a response at all. Sorry for getting your hopes up.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream

Hey all,
If anyone that's goin to the show had any extra springtail cultures Tom and Jane from UTC need some. I'm not gonna be able to make it so I can't bring them any. I'm sure they would reward kindness with kindness


----------



## frogmanchu

fieldnstream said:


> Hey all,
> If anyone that's goin to the show had any extra springtail cultures Tom and Jane from UTC need some. I'm not gonna be able to make it so I can't bring them any. I'm sure they would reward kindness with kindness


I can take them some. Ill got check. Suppose to get dwarf cobalts from them

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## fieldnstream

Thank ya kindly bubba!


----------



## frogmanchu

fieldnstream said:


> Thank ya kindly bubba!


Nope problem. I got 1 extra temp master culture packed up for them. Please let them know for me.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------

